# Sleep, The Third Pillar of Bodybuilding.



## LukeCarter (Jun 16, 2012)

*Sleep, the third pillar of bodybuilding.*

by Luke Carter
​
The other pillars or corner stones of bodybuilding are effective training and nutrition.

In this article I will attempt to explain simply the importance of sleep for various goals.

*
Protein Synthesis During Sleep:*

Protein Synthesis is the process whereby your body prepares to release proteins and amino acids into your muscles.

This process occurs in your digestive system.

Muscle protein synthesis (the building of muscle) occurs in all muscles, When we exercise it is proven to increase muscle protein synthesis for upto 24 hours, During these 24 hours your body inhibits (restrains/suppresses) protein synthesis in less active muscles to focus on the muscles that performed the most (the ones you worked), This is why i feel a four day split is most effective.

Research has shown that drinking a protein shake before bed increases overnight muscle protein synthesis by more than 22%.

Protein Catabolism (the breaking down of muscle) occurs side by side with this process, it is key to understand that your body enters this phase when there is no food in the GI Tract (part of the digestive system) therefore your body needs a constant supply of energy and nutrients to avoid the breakdown of tissues, especially muscle.

Some bodybuilders swear by pre-sleep meals and nocturnal eating to help avoid this, *Can you afford to skip supper?*

*Optimizing your hormones:*

Hormone Manipulation during sleep -


Testosterone is increased.

Cortisol (the stress hormone) is decreased.

Growth Hormone is increased.

IGF-I (insulin growth factor) increases metabolism, amino acid intake and protein synthesis in muscle and other tissues is increased

Insulin (stops the use of fat for an energy source and regulates protein synthesis) is increased.


Contrary to what is generally believed, the Department of Internal Medicine at the University of Lübeck in Germany, found that after even moderate exercise testosterone, growth hormone and IGF-I were decreased with cortisol increasing in the crucial 24 hours after training.

This is why i feel 48 hours should be spent resting between training sessions.

*The Postabsorptive Phase: *

To follow on from my previous look at protein catabolism, I will be explaining how to make what you eat last as long as possible ideally as long as you're sleeping.

The postabsorptive phase happens after a meal has been almost completely digested and the resulting nutrients absorbed into the body.

Even though the meal has been absorbed the body needs to keep a constant energy source and will use things such as:


Glycogen - the source of energy most used for exercise and the principle storage form of glucose in the body.

Bodyfat.

Membrane and Cellular proteins - increase muscle strength.


Therefore our goal is to avoid the use of these sources, this can be achieved by consuming, BCAAs (branched chain amino acids), amino acids alanine and glutamine.

You must also consider the rate that you burn calories from food, for example, most men can burn around 800 calories in under 12 hours while sleeping.

I hope you all enjoyed this article,

Did you agree with it? Any questions, feel free to post them 

Please Rep, Like and Share to help support my dream.

Regards,

Luke - Fitness Enthusiast.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

What kind of protein at bed?slow/fast does it mean?


----------



## LukeCarter (Jun 16, 2012)

biglbs said:


> What kind of protein at bed?slow/fast does it mean?


In the test there were 8 subjects, they measured the protein synthesis when consuming 25 grams of high quality whey protein and compared it to just drinking a glass of water.

The test shown the 22% increase when consuming the whey, I imagine a casein based product would act better.

Hope this helps, anything else, feel free to ask


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

LukeCarter said:


> I imagine a casein based product would act better.


lol nope


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

LukeCarter said:


> In the test there were 8 subjects, they measured the protein synthesis when consuming 25 grams of high quality whey protein and compared it to just drinking a glass of water.
> 
> The test shown the 22% increase when consuming the whey, I imagine a casein based product would act better.
> 
> Hope this helps, anything else, feel free to ask


Please and thank you all over the place mate,your knowleage is sh1t!

Whey is the last thing you need at bed,far too fast,eat meat,steak will digest all through the night and give a balanced release,fookin whey!after you train it is the best!


----------



## LukeCarter (Jun 16, 2012)

Malibu said:


> lol nope


Done a little research into it



> In one study, researchers gave healthy subjects 30 grams of either whey protein or casein protein and made several measures of the anabolic and catabolic effect for 7 hours after the meal. Whey protein resulted in a rapid increase in blood amino acids and protein synthesis, but it was short-lived. Casein, on the other hand, resulted in a prolonged increase in blood amino acids that resulted in a 34% reduction in protein breakdown. The net protein balance remained more positive after intake of casein protein over a 7-hour period. The superior long-lasting effect of casein was attributed to a delayed gastric emptying and slower absorption rate from the gastrointestinal tract to the blood.


2. Boirie Y, Dangin M, Gachon P, Vasson MP, Maubois JL, Beaufrere B. Slow and fast dietary proteins differently modulate postprandial protein accretion. Proc Natl Acad Sci USA. 1997, 94(26):14930-5.

You can also just add whey to a glass of milk which is around 80% casein 



biglbs said:


> Please and thank you all over the place mate,your knowleage is sh1t!
> 
> Whey is the last thing you need at bed,far too fast,eat meat,steak will digest all through the night and give a balanced release,fookin whey!after you train it is the best!


I didn't recommend it, you can see my recommendation above you asked which protein it ment and I simply stated what the research was based on.

Slow or Fast.


----------

